# Do you have any interests you can't talk about IRL?



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

Ill start:

 - Lolcows, although I am now able to openly discuss chris chan
- school shooters and serial killers 
- Strange obscure foreign films

The people that know about chris usually only know the basic shit and don't know about any other lolcows. I've settled on getting my one irl friend friend interested.

 I'm into true crime but I like the messed up sexual ones which is off putting to people, even if they are also into it. school shooters are just too much for most people in the community, I think. This stems from a morbid curiosity and interest in psychology.

most of the time people have never heard of the movies and usually they're associated with something taboo and messed up.


----------



## Berwick (Jun 2, 2022)

These are the ones that come to mind currently:
Lolcows and most other extremely online topics, although I have one friend that shares that interest.
Prepping, since people tell me I'm being too paranoid.
Most academic topics I'm interested in really, but that's because most people find that shit boring. I'm mostly interested in evolutionary and geological history.
Futurism. My ideas are kinda out there.


> - school shooters and serial killers


What are you, a white woman? But seriously, I'm slightly interested in True Crime. The psychology and beliefs that get a person to do such terrible things intrigues me. Rarely bring it up since it makes me seem like a future couch cuck.


----------



## urr13 account (Jun 2, 2022)

Half the women I know watch documentaries about serial killers and messed up sex crimes, maybe hit up a tupperware party or go to a lamaze class I'm sure you'll meet plenty of other ladies to talk about serial killers and sex crimes with.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

Berwick said:


> What are you, a white woman?


I'll never tell.



urr13 account said:


> Half the women I know watch documentaries about serial killers and messed up sex crimes, maybe hit up a tupperware party or go to a lamaze class I'm sure you'll meet plenty of other ladies to talk about serial killers and sex crimes with.



But yea, the only people I have been able to talk about it with have been white girls. the only issue is that they seem to get weirded out when I start talking about the ones I'm into. I think the crimes are a little too sexual and messed up.


----------



## Berwick (Jun 2, 2022)

deerPropaganda said:


> But yea, the only people I have been able to talk about it with have been white girls. the only issue is that they seem to get weirded out when I start talking about the ones I'm into. I think the crimes are a little too sexual and messed up.


Like which? Ed Gein, Richard Chase?


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 2, 2022)

urr13 account said:


> Half the women I know watch documentaries about serial killers and messed up sex crimes, maybe hit up a tupperware party or go to a lamaze class I'm sure you'll meet plenty of other ladies to talk about serial killers and sex crimes with.


I've noped out of dates before on meeting the "True Crime Fangirl" type.


----------



## thebananaonion (Jun 2, 2022)

most of my interests actually with how internet-specific they can get. like true crime/cereal killers stuff, plus who'd speak about that publicly in a nonchalant way over a cup of coffee in a cafe somewhere?  shame too, many true crime stuff is interesting. especially the more gory or fucked up it is.
and what i'd do to be able to laugh about lolcows, in person, with someone. that's be fun.


----------



## Unarmed Gunman (Jun 2, 2022)

The mysterious origins of the Basque language and people. There is no consensus on where they came from, since the typical telltale signs of migration pattern are absent both genetically and linguistically. Nobody seems to really care though. Also, why are there so many of them in Northern Bumfuck Nevada?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 2, 2022)

the hyper autistic video games i enjoy, like factorio
also politics because that would get me thrown in prison


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

Berwick said:


> Like which? Ed Gein, Richard Chase?


Jeffrey Dahmer, Ed Kemper, the Toy Box Killer, BTK, and that one rich Japanese cannibal.

There's also serial rapists that I don't talk about with anyone bc woman tend not to like rape. they are Gary M. Heidnik and Shawn Grate.


----------



## Kiwi On The Go (Jun 2, 2022)

Jewish conspiracies.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 2, 2022)

i'm at a point in my life where i don't really give a shit about how people irl perceive me but i probably wouldn't talk to them about lolcows unless the situation/person was right


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

thebananaonion said:


> plus who'd speak about that publicly in a nonchalant way over a cup of coffee in a cafe somewhere?


Quirky white girls will talk about it with you. you probably don't know because you've never spoken to a girl.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 2, 2022)

Alternate History. I’m an extremely big fan and when people find out people are kind of baffled by it with very few exceptions. I play a lot of Paradox Games and usually try to see how I can change the course of history and ponder it on my own. I’m also subscribed to a lot of YouTube channels that deal with Alternate History. 

A few irl friends have also developed an interest in lolcows so that’s safe. Especially a bunch that used to be fans of the Killstream or Fuentes. Some of them ask me periodically for updates about Chris which has lately been nothing. 

Linguistics, Theology, and History in general. People are bored as fuck by that shit.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jun 2, 2022)

I keep all my interests public. I want people to know who they’re dealing with up front so that there’s no unnecessary discussion or drama. I’m going to do what I want to do when I want to do it and I keep it all out in the open. My friends like me that way. It saves me time and headache most importantly.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jun 2, 2022)

Serial killing. Watching true crime documentaries is like watching a twitch streamer play a game when you could be playing it yourself.


----------



## autoerotic bus accident (Jun 2, 2022)

Transphobia, evopsych, and primitivism. 

Which means my irl conversations are pretty much limited to a) food and b) Simpsons quotes.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I keep all my interests public. I want people to know who they’re dealing with up front so that there’s no unnecessary discussion or drama. I’m going to do what I want to do when I want to do it and I keep it all out in the open. My friends like me that way. It saves me time and headache most importantly.


you sound like a faggot.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Jun 2, 2022)

> and usually they're associated with something taboo and messed up.



Which one?


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

my top three favorite movies are Nekromantik (1987), Duck! The Carbine High Massacre (1999), and Dog day afternoon (1975).

First one is about a guy who's gf cucks him for a dead body, he ends up killing himself. second one is a satire of columbine and no one has heard of the last one which isn't messed up.

when asked, I usually say my favorite movie is american psycho.


----------



## The Magnificence (Jun 2, 2022)

The murders.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 2, 2022)

deerPropaganda said:


> my top three favorite movies are Nekromantik (1987), Duck! The Carbine High Massacre (1999), and Dog day afternoon (1975).
> 
> First one is about a guy who's gf cucks him for a dead body, he ends up killing himself. second one is a satire of columbine and no one has heard of the last one which isn't messed up.
> 
> when asked, I usually say my favorite movie is american psycho.


My favorite movies are Blue Velvet, Gummo, and The Good the Bad and the Ugly. I typically just say the last one since the first one is weird and the second is weird and obscure so I usually say: The Good The Bad and The Ugly, Fight Club, and Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## please (Jun 2, 2022)

Ted Kazynski and his works, despite the fact that I'm currently consooming mcdonalds at a laundromat waiting for clothes while simultaneously browsing an internet forum. 

My distrust of the modern establishment and movements such as the LGTV especially now, during their holy month


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Jun 2, 2022)

Programming in Rust


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

Alex Krycek said:


> My favorite movies are Blue Velvet, Gummo, and The Good the Bad and the Ugly. I typically just say the last one since the first one is weird and the second is weird and obscure so I usually say: The Good The Bad and The Ugly, Fight Club, and Eyes Wide Shut.


I’ve seen all but the good, the bad and the ugly. Good taste.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jun 2, 2022)

Alex Krycek said:


> Alternate History. I’m an extremely big fan and when people find out people are kind of baffled by it with very few exceptions. I play a lot of Paradox Games and usually try to see how I can change the course of history and ponder it on my own. I’m also subscribed to a lot of YouTube channels that deal with Alternate History.


I'm always a big fan of history and Alternate History ideas, that sorta thing. The thing that stinks hard is that some people will hear 'Alternate History' or paradox then immediately ask if you're a Nazi. Nah I just.. like some video games and a few time periods with interesting things that happened.

Similarly I don't really explain much that I enjoy MMOs. Most will just disregard it as 'you play WoW' even if that's not the case or what have you. Or they'll assume you poopsock and do crazy shit. I haven't gotten remotely close to taking MMOs serious since I was much younger .. but I'd just rather not discuss it.

I just find its easier to not come across as odd if you don't spaghetti spill about a particular genre or topic. I readily admit I'm cagey about certain topics in person.

"*Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt." - Abro-ham Lincolnlogs*


----------



## Usb2200a (Jun 2, 2022)

Growing Koji and fermenting with it, Oriental antique ceramics and weird literature.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Jun 2, 2022)

No. What sort of candy assed faggot worries about talking to people?


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

Usb2200a said:


> Growing Koji and fermenting with it, Oriental antique ceramics and weird literature.


Sounds pretty comfy. What do you mean by weird literature? I’m just starting to get into some myself.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 2, 2022)

Nope, I go around discussing Italian zombie movies and favorite Skaven Clans with strangers, people love it.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Nope, I go around discussing Italian zombie movies and favorite Skaven Clans with strangers, people love it.


Schizoposting irl doesn’t make you cool.


----------



## MoffAlbert (Jun 2, 2022)

My weaboo interests beyond anime and manga. Niggas always look at you funny when you start talking about Japanese History and Folklore instead of the latest and hottest Shonen show.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Jun 2, 2022)

i play the minstrel banjo, a type of archaic giant fretless banjo that was used in minstrel shows


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 2, 2022)

Agarathium1066 said:


> I'm always a big fan of history and Alternate History ideas, that sorta thing. The thing that stinks hard is that some people will hear 'Alternate History' or paradox then immediately ask if you're a Nazi. Nah I just.. like some video games and a few time periods with interesting things that happened.


I’m pretty much a Centrist Populist. That said it’s always cool to see where history would have gone and it’s not even just HOI4 I play. I play as different nations whenever I get the chance. Had an amazing campaign as Ashikaga and then Japan in EUIV. Probably my favorite ever.


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Jun 2, 2022)

Pretty much everything I enjoy doesn't really fit into conversation.  I'm not a sperg about it, I just don't have much to say when extended family asks what I've been doing because they won't even know what I'm talking about.  I just say I like to read, and they drop it.


----------



## Newman's Lovechild (Jun 2, 2022)

I'd abeeb bear said:


> Pretty much everything I enjoy doesn't really fit into conversation.  I'm not a sperg about it, I just don't have much to say when extended family asks what I've been doing because they won't even know what I'm talking about.  I just say I like to read, and they drop it.



Yeah, this. I have a handful of hobbies and interests. None of them are cars, politics, farming, or what so-and-so down the road had for breakfast, so they don't get talked about. Even the more socially acceptable ones.


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Jun 2, 2022)

Newman's Lovechild said:


> Yeah, this. I have a handful of hobbies and interests. None of them are cars, politics, farming, or what so-and-so down the road had for breakfast, so they don't get talked about. Even the more socially acceptable ones.


Did you hear that Jerry's been working at the factory for twenty three years now?  Boy how times flies


----------



## stupid orc (Jun 2, 2022)

stellaris and coin collecting, i try to talk about these but no one i know is autistic enough to enjoy them.


----------



## BeaArthurKin (Jun 2, 2022)

Tranny propaganda, /pol/ conspiracies, and /x/-tier bullshit that most normies dimiss as schizo nonsense.


----------



## LetterlandMafia (Jun 2, 2022)

Transport, primarily planes and trains. Not so much the vehicles themselves but the networks, how infrastructure works and connects together, and new developments in the sector (new routes, etc). Real ‘tism shit.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jun 2, 2022)

Alternate history
Weird niche historical topics
Lolcows
Oligocene-Miocene era animals
Historical-political and military music


----------



## Law (Jun 2, 2022)

The mis-adventures of Kevin Gibes.
I'm into RPGs like Pathfinder and Shadowrun but I can always talk about those with the people I play with. Kevin though? No one wants to hear about that.
Also I'm interested in radical feminism like Andrea Dworkin, but I feel like I can't talk about it IRL. For now. I might change that.


----------



## glib (Jun 2, 2022)

I think a lot of people's POV sounds crazy to those who haven't spent the time learning about whatever they have.
Like most conversations are about banal things, and banal things usually contain the most amount of power so they're the least threatening or interesting.
For example I could talk about what detergent I like using and how it smells, and someone else could say they like a different brand.
But as soon as I start talking about how some of the ingredients are poisonous and potentially carcinogenic then it drifts off into a multilayered explanation.
I can talk about how I love using computers, but I can't relate to most people on linux distros because its out of their area.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 2, 2022)

Why me, my family, and much of my community migrated from northern Spain to Nevada
Civil engineering, specifically underground structures/tunnels etc.
Nuclear engineering
Tesseracts and alternate dimensions



Unarmed Gunman said:


> Also, why are there so many of them in Northern Bumfuck Nevada?


Mind your damn business.


----------



## Slav Power (Jun 2, 2022)

Anything tech related, because I do not know a single person IRL that even gets close to my levels of tech autism. But I still talk to people about tech shit while they don't understand a single fucking thing that just came out of my mouth.


----------



## Saint Agustin (Jun 2, 2022)

I have 3

*Troons*: I like to make fun of them so much I created several ways to make them miserable over the past years. Of course I can't talk IRL about my hobby of making troons mad cause I'll get weird looks about it.

*Being an armchair psychologist*: I like to diagnose people wrongly so they do something worse on twitter. I have an account (verified one) where I play a shrink and diagnose/prescribe stuff to retards who fall for my bullshit and then watch how they fuck even more their situation.

*Catfish on Facebook: *I have an account since 2015 about a fake persona I created to catfish people. I'm not going into detail but I did really dastardly things there to people I know and don't know.

Of course all those things can't talk IRL without losing major respect and being the weird guy forever.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jun 2, 2022)

Really horrible fanart, both in the artistic sense and the 'holy shit why would you draw that' sense. I guess this falls under the banner of general internet atrocity tourism though, so I can see it possibly coming up irl.

Horror literature in the academic sense. 

Warez scene drama.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 2, 2022)

MoffAlbert said:


> My weaboo interests beyond anime and manga.


Sucks how it may seem like animu is taboo.

Also it's cool you're into the folklore and history of the Sun-source* Islands.

*(literal translation of "日本")


----------



## dorumon (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m in a similar boat where I’m interested in some of the particularly more gruesome true crime cases and I’m really unable to talk about it irl for obvious reasons. I’ve just always been interested in the psychology of these individuals and it’s kind of fun reading various books and articles and then watching a doc and seeing what they decided to skim over or just got wrong entirely for entertainment’s sake. Not really the kind of activity you get together to do with your buddies though. 

I’ve also got a touch of the ‘tism and decided at age whatever that snakes are dope and I needed to know everything. Kind of a bummer how many people are so grossed out by the mere mention of them.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jun 2, 2022)

Magical girl anime.

... shut the fuck up.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jun 2, 2022)

No. I specialize in saying stuff to people IRL and on the internet and not really caring. I generally don't talk to people a whole lot so if someone does talk to me and I happen to say something I consider it their punishment for bothering me. If they ever see me again, they will know better.


----------



## Screamer (Jun 2, 2022)

How dumb the woke shit is. It's really interesting but you can't talk about it. I sometimes stumble and say something completely reasonable but people who know nothing are programmed to react like I said something bad. So I mostly shut up unless I think there's a path in.

No one knows anything, just what is meant to vaguely be the opinion good people have.

What I find interesting is people, in general, know it is absurd, they make jokes around the edges. Yet if you ever try and discuss in detail. They know nothing, get scarred and imply what you're saying is bad and wrong.

I think people's lack of knowledge makes them scared and want to flee discussion. They are programmed to have opinions, when they can't discuss they go on the defensive.

This covers a wide range of woke shit. From race, to trans kids, to gender pay gap ect.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jun 2, 2022)

I mean I guess it depends on where IRL. Outside of my corporate overlords on the board, I say and talk about whatever the fuck I want to my customers, coworkers, strangers and friends.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Jun 2, 2022)

There's no shortage of topics I can't discuss, because in my experience 95% of people have incredibly little intellectual curiosity to the point that its depressing.

Weird historical hypotheses like reptilians in written history, British Israelism, lost technology, or the various theories about the missing time hypothesis. Also "controversial" history like studying the actual backstory and reasoning for Fascism, Communism, colonialism, the Confederacy, etc, instead of merely condemning them as bad for being different from western neoliberalism.

 "Mechanical" stuff. Cars, tanks, airplanes, tractors, trains, etc. That sort of thing fascinates me to no end. The older and more obscure, the better. Spent my boyhood tinkering with old John Deere lawnmowers, and reading books about various machines. Steam locomotives are amazing for no other reason that they are massive machines that can travel at over a hundred miles an hour with nothing but fire and water. Reading about the history of the automobile from the technical side is intriguing with the myriad of incremental improvements that casued them to evolve into very different machines every few years, from decade to decade. The early history of aviation is also interesting tos tudy, with the various balloon and zeppelin contraptions, as well as the primitive attempts at powered flight prior to the Wright Brothers.

Also have a strong interest in philosophy and religion, particularly gnostic- and hermetic- derived ideas. Most people have either never heard of them period, or regard them as nonsense without seriously researching it because whatever religion they follow said so. Eastern philosophy is trendy in some circles, but Western philosophy outside of the conventional religions is basically ignored, which is a real tragedy, because Gnostic and Hermeitc ideas had far more influence in the West (and East) than many people know, particularly in the High Middle Ages and the Renaissance.

As you probably guessed by now I am also into a lot of conspiracies. Many of which cannot be discussed irl because they are either too niche,  not socially acceptable, or both.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

glib said:


> I think a lot of people's POV sounds crazy to those who haven't spent the time learning about whatever they have.
> Like most conversations are about banal things, and banal things usually contain the most amount of power so they're the least threatening or interesting.
> For example I could talk about what detergent I like using and how it smells, and someone else could say they like a different brand.
> But as soon as I start talking about how some of the ingredients are poisonous and potentially carcinogenic then it drifts off into a multilayered explanation.
> I can talk about how I love using computers, but I can't relate to most people on linux distros because its out of their area.


Thank you for teaching me how to have a conversation.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 2, 2022)

deerPropaganda said:


> There's also serial rapists that I don't talk about with anyone bc woman tend not to like rape


Nah, they're just playing hard to get.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 2, 2022)

Unarmed Gunman said:


> The mysterious origins of the Basque language and people. There is no consensus on where they came from, since the typical telltale signs of migration pattern are absent both genetically and linguistically. Nobody seems to really care though. Also, why are there so many of them in Northern Bumfuck Nevada?


Do the Basque people themselves have any theories of where they may have originated?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 2, 2022)

The obvious acceleration of the Cloward-Piven strategy in America.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jun 2, 2022)

deerPropaganda said:


> my top three favorite movies are Nekromantik (1987), Duck! The Carbine High Massacre (1999), and Dog day afternoon (1975).
> 
> First one is about a guy who's gf cucks him for a dead body, he ends up killing himself. second one is a satire of columbine and no one has heard of the last one which isn't messed up.
> 
> when asked, I usually say my favorite movie is american psycho.


Duck! The Carbine High Massacre is a cult classic. I also recommend Elephant and maybe Zero Day if you want something in a similar vein. It's probably not a good idea to admit that this kind of stuff interests you, but I'll occasionally watch documentaries on that kind of thing, and maybe internet subcultures in general. It's ludicrous how much normies misunderstand PUA/incel/MGTOW stuff especially when they try to make docus/shoehorn them into crime dramas.


----------



## millais (Jun 2, 2022)

I have a Basque friend who says the Basque clans used to dominate the barren reaches of Idaho, Montana, and the surrounding states of the Far West, and there's a valley named after his clan in southern Idaho. He says many of the Basque immigrants in the late 19th, early 20th century started off as sheep-herders due to that being their ancestral profession (and since they didn't have enough money to go straight for cattle ranching). Those barren stretches of the Far West aren't fertile enough for cattle ranching, but there's just enough rainfall and grass to sustain sheep, so a lot of Basques bought up those cheaper lands and settled there to raise sheep.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 2, 2022)

Duke Nukem said:


> I also recommend Elephant and maybe Zero Day if you want something in a similar vein.


these are very basic recommendations and I have seen them. 



Duke Nukem said:


> It's probably not a good idea to admit that this kind of stuff interests you,


and yea, hence the title of the thread.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Jun 3, 2022)

Yes, but I won't tell you.


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 3, 2022)

I have not a single person irl I can discuss animation history and techniques with.


----------



## Big Boss Nigger (Jun 3, 2022)

Troons, Pride being a sin and black crime stats. Anything that has to do with lgbt or blm.

Also boob physics in video games.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jun 3, 2022)

I collect transphobic memes.


----------



## Bees (Jun 3, 2022)

Pizzagate, 1930s German wooden door technology, cats*


*not your cats, I only want to talk about my cats, that’s the problem.


----------



## MightyMorphin'Willbender (Jun 3, 2022)

Other than the usual wrongthink subjects, people don't seem to enjoy my spiels about prepping.
Bitches don't even want to have a 3 week stash of food!


----------



## Mark Knopfler (Jun 3, 2022)

Cults: Groups like Heavan's Gate, Jonestown, Branch Davidians and Scientology. I find the leaders of these cults the most interesting because they tend to be lolcows in their own way. It's also kinda sad how people fall for groups like these too because most of them are just vulnerable people who are living through a hard time in their lives, so they'll be more easily swayed by people who claim to know the answers.

Time Travel and Multiverse theory: I like thinking about the mechanics of time travel if it were real. Normal people don't like talking about it because it's too confusing and it's kinda hard to think about how it would all work out logically but I just find it fun. I like the way it works in Back to the Futre, where traveling into the past creates a new universe, but when you go to the future you are going to a point based on what happened before you left. It's apparently why two Marty's are able to exist in 2015, also because Doc's idea to go to the future wasn't to stay there, they intended to eventually go back to 1985 after saving Marty's son.


----------



## CyberGoyim (Jun 3, 2022)

I got my own cult.


----------



## and 17 others (Jun 3, 2022)

My hatred of transsexuals


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jun 3, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jun 3, 2022)

deerPropaganda said:


> my top three favorite movies are Nekromantik (1987), Duck! The Carbine High Massacre (1999), and Dog day afternoon (1975).
> 
> First one is about a guy who's gf cucks him for a dead body, he ends up killing himself. second one is a satire of columbine and no one has heard of the last one which isn't messed up.
> 
> when asked, I usually say my favorite movie is american psycho.


Dude Dog Day Afternoon is an Oscar winning film and gets referenced all the time.


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 3, 2022)

deerPropaganda said:


> Nekromantik







Good taste


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 3, 2022)

A while ago, I stumbled upon red squirrel conservation because in the UK, they were common until the grey squirrel got brought in and killed our native reds. I tell people about it and they don't know! I knew that reds are endangered since I was a kid!
They never knew that greys are not native and have done irreparable harm to our ecosystem and that they're little shits.

When I said to my mum that I want to go hunting for them to help the reds, she thinks that I'm sort of psycho. Since then, I've not talked about it. I know that we're a nation of animal lovers but it seems to have clouded people's logical thinking.
I'm still gonna save up for an air rifle and find a suitable place to shoot the bastards one day.


----------



## trickyzerg23 (Jun 3, 2022)

Alex Krycek said:


> I’m pretty much a Centrist Populist.


So a literal retard, then. Unsurprising.


----------



## TheGoodNamesHaveBeenTaken (Jun 3, 2022)

Titan said:


> Troons, Pride being a sin and black crime stats. Anything that has to do with lgbt or blm.
> 
> Also boob physics in video games.


I assume you have read Colin Flaherty's books?

Other than boob physics we could talk IRL for hours.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 3, 2022)

trickyzerg23 said:


> So a literal retard, then. Unsurprising.


Better than being a closeted homosexual.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 3, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> I collect transphobic memes.


Me too!!! I actually made a thread for it. Please post them!

Most of my juicy stuff I have somebody in real life that I can talk about it to. It's just not something I can talk about to with everybody, if that makes sense.

My niche hobbies that are basically not at all juicy and very harmless I don't really have any "community" for. Nobody wants to sperg about bronze age civilization, Japanese history and pre-christian Europe . I found one farmer who we spergged about model kits together and that was really nice. I also suppose making Warhammer 40k references to online people doesn't count either. I have a litany of autistic hobbies, video games etc. that I basically will show pics of to a few irls when I finish but I don't do anything with other than enjoy by myself.

I keep my hobbies to myself. Unironically, the "juicy stuff" that I could get #cancelled for I'm quite open about. It's my innocent autism I don't talk about.


----------



## lemme ASS you a question (Jun 3, 2022)

VHS VCR repairs and troubleshooting, typewriters, the quest for perpetual motion, lawn care, alternative alcohol recipes (tree sap wine for eg), the act of digging holes, the relationship between wind speed and rain quantity (how it feels on my skin), making paper aeroplanes to throw in hilly parks, and making lamps like a schizo for some reason. I find i bore people to death, its way too niche and its generally not interesting


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 3, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Dude Dog Day Afternoon is an Oscar winning film and gets referenced all the time.


Yea but people my age have never heard of it.


----------



## David Brown (Jun 3, 2022)

Blood Meridian, Moby-Dick; or, The Whale, and Infinite Jest among other books. I am a /lit/tard.
I'm a nutjob conspiracy theorist (only the ones with documentation and evidence though), also, basically this:





lemme ASS you a question said:


> the act of digging holes


I have a desire to know more.


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 3, 2022)

I hang out with eccentric-types, so there isn't much I'm unable to talk about around them. I guess I can't say nigger or call people schizos, but I can go my whole life without being racist or offensive, so that isn't a problem


----------



## SCSI (Jun 3, 2022)

Beyond the usual KF fare like loling at creepy troons and other cows, my top three are:

Artificial intelligence (both large language model neural nets and game AI) -- No1curr about all the cool shit they can do and how best to use/improve them. 

Precolumbian Mesoamerican anthropology -- I once had a person with a graduate degree in this subject flee the conversation when faced with the overwhelming force of my autism.
Occult shit -- People get weird as fuck when you start nerding out about things like the minutiae of some medieval black magic grimoire for some reason.  'Tis bullshit.


----------



## LeroyJenkem (Jun 3, 2022)

Aside from public powerleveling with the spicier takes on diversity topics, reloading/hard casting takes the cake for being the most self-alienating old man hobby set ever. Normies think you're an insane ammosexual alchemist who is gonna light the place up, and even fellow Gun Guys© get weirded out that you don't just pay $2 a round for 300 BLK, buy old west caliber guns to test homemade black powder, or wonder why you would want to know how to reactivate spent primers with  Frankford Arsenal FH-42 you made in the garage.
(The answer is always "to shoot paper better")

Honorable mention: playing in death metal/grindcore bands. Normies find out you play music and squee in delight. They'll ask if you play live or record, you tell them with 99% certainty that they probably won't like it because it's heavy and downtuned. They say "nah brah I listen to 5FDP". You reluctantly play it for them, and they talk through the song to tell you how much they like the music but not the vocals. When you used to play shows in your twenties, it was fun. And your friends like it, but they're all varying degrees of nerd and shitlib, or they're cringy wignats who talk in American Black Metal Vernacular and live with their parents.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jun 3, 2022)

Gardening, lots of outdoor stuff, I keep bees, garden, spend a lot of time innawoods identifying plants and fungi. Trying to learn something about them. I also collect nuts and seeds and grow trees. I  love growing all kinds of vegetables and flowers. I'm always trying to learn something new and improve. Problem is all of my friends are more into indoor hobbies and whenever I try and talk about what I'm growing or what I learned I can see their eyes glaze over. I even had one guy at my local game store accuse me of lying when I tried to talk about my garden and all the stuff I do outside. Cause apparently you can't be into ttrpgs and go outside a lot.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Jun 3, 2022)

Game development. And the simple reason for that is nobody cares. The only people who do are other game devs, but they're often more interested in telling you about their own game.


----------



## LeroyJenkem (Jun 3, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Game development. And the simple reason for that is nobody cares. The only people who do are other game devs, but they're often more interested in telling you about their own game.


Makes me miss the days of the Half-Life modding community. I may be wearing rose colored glasses, but I remember every mod had forums full of folks pumped for an update of shitty screenshots, an updated .wad, or a new map announcement. 

Games these days feel like an oversaturated market, which means well meaning devs who are passionate about their craft get shit on.


----------



## Unarmed Gunman (Jun 3, 2022)

deerPropaganda said:


> There's also serial rapists that I don't talk about with anyone bc woman tend not to like rape.



I would like to nominate this for the awesome quote-scroller at the top of the site.


----------



## Haint (Jun 3, 2022)

Cemeteries and graveyards. Even talking about cemeteries makes most folks uneasy. It's even harder for me, due to my involvement with cemeteries. I manage and restore 3 ancestral family cemeteries. All three are have several Confederate veterans and KIA. The largest was also used to bury the slaves. Yes, my family's slaves. So it's in the best interest of my family to not discuss this in the open. We even keep the locations secret. I can't even openly discuss my family's history. 



Robert w'E'd Leef said:


> i play the minstrel banjo, a type of archaic giant fretless banjo that was used in minstrel shows


Looking at getting a 4 string banjo. I play traditional music of the British Isles. Jigs, reels, hornpipes etc. on the guitar and violin. Fiddle being my primary, playing a fretless instrument is natural to me. While this isn't a taboo subject like my family history, bring up Irish music and the like and all most people know is that it's the funny music played on St. Patrick's day.


----------



## Russian Bot (Jun 3, 2022)

I have precisely one person I can tell literally anything to. Sadly we live in different cities now so that's been relegated to only online as well.


CommissarPutdown said:


> Honorable mention: playing in death metal/grindcore bands. Normies find out you play music and squee in delight. They'll ask if you play live or record, you tell them with 99% certainty that they probably won't like it because it's heavy and downtuned. They say "nah brah I listen to 5FDP". You reluctantly play it for them, and they talk through the song to tell you how much they like the music but not the vocals. When you used to play shows in your twenties, it was fun. And your friends like it, but they're all varying degrees of nerd and shitlib, or they're cringy wignats who talk in American Black Metal Vernacular and live with their parents.


Oh so much this. Sooo much this. Plus the metal scene seems to be full of the worst virtue signalling fags there are. I think it's because it's made up of so many fat incels.  When my band does a T shirt run, we always have to make sure to order majority XXL size shirts.


----------



## Arietis (Jun 3, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Game development. And the simple reason for that is nobody cares. The only people who do are other game devs, but they're often more interested in telling you about their own game.


Friend.
I'm guilty of talking about my shit a lot, but I'm also genuinely interested when someone spergs up about their passion projects. I consider that positive autism (as long as we are talking *real* developers and not just "idea guys") and something to be cherished. I also enjoy discussing design or implementation nuances. I love the craft.

Other than that, amusingly, I have less taboo topics IRL than on the internets. IRL I rarely really go out of a conversation unsatisfied (unless it's for lack of time or interruptions), and people actually look for me for random chitchat (at times more than I'd like). People knows I'm a weirdo and are surprisingly fine with it.
I've even met more people that has played games I worked into IRL than online. Like, what the fuck.

But on the internets I can't talk about fucking anything and nobody ever talks to me unless it's to fix shit, lol. If I try to bring up nerd topics it'll either be too obscure because I'm somehow surrounded by troons and zoomers (make it stop) that only know female characters they want to fuck out of games, movies or shows, or have absolutely shit takes like "Castlevania and LoTR are the same universe" (I shit you not). Stuff like robots, technology, shmups, older games or movies (or music)...are so obscure, and talking about the most innocent topics makes someone flip out and start lecturing about politics or woke shit. I'm pretty sure it wasn't like this before.

EDIT: Wait I remembered a thing. Mythology, occultism and religion. It's a ridiculously difficult topic IRL. I enjoy it because it's a good source of concepts, names and such for my hobbies, but haven't really met anybody into it. Astrology may fly at times.


----------



## Matt Damon (Jun 3, 2022)

I've gotten quite competent at audio engineering over the past decade and while everybody likes music, nobody anywhere wants to hear "you know, the interesting thing about mix bus compression is..."


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 3, 2022)

In terms of what I can actually talk about IRL but very few people are interested, that would be my interest in physics and the other natural sciences, math, engineering, computer science and technology and the anthopological aspects of them. The history of these fields are incredibly deep and full of drama, comedy and breakthroughs that make more sense when you look into how they were inspired. My favorite era to research is the age of medieval scientists like Roger Bacon, Robert Groteste and Nicol Orseme and the period from the mid 1800s to modern day since these eras were MASSIVE paradigm shifts in the realm of physics and math and control theory in the latter case. These periods of time, along with Newton/Leibniz's era to that of Laplace/Lagrange/Cauchy/Galois are the basis of all the technical knowledge we have today. Plus, looking at mathematics from antiquity along with physicsl theories from that era is kinda cool.Same thing goes for vidya too, especially the technical aspects of how the engine works. I just like how far we progressed as a species from rubbing sticks together to make fire to what we have now, not to mention how beautiful and ordely nature is despite how chatotic it may seem. It almost inspires a sense of religion in me.

In terms of what I probably shouldn't talk about but do anyways (if I frankly don't give a shit about the banal topic people are talking about)? I talk about weird anime, manga and games like Bobobobobobobo and Drakengaard and Japanese gravure models like Agnes Lum and Agnes Chan becuase why the fuck not? Granted, if I like the person in question, I work with them ona larger project or the conversation is in the previous camp, I can control my sperging and keep relatively on topic with tangents that are still socially acceptable. I don't want to scare them off unnecessarily, I will give pretty blatant cues that I don't care what they are talking about if none if the above is true. For fucks sake this is my personal wallpaper for my phone and desktop (when I am not at with friends, family, work or school):



I am a very busy man.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 3, 2022)

Unarmed Gunman said:


> I would like to nominate this for the awesome quote-scroller at the top of the site.


Put it in the quote suggestions thread


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Jun 3, 2022)

I have a very extensive and pretty rare collection of Occult Books (spellbooks, ritual manuals, pagan prayerbooks, scans of alchemical manuscripts from the middle ages, etc.) back from when I used to practice alot of that stuff.

I can't exactly bring my copy of The Corpus Hermeticum or The Gospel of The Prophet Mani into a pawn shop to get rid of it, however- so I've been trying to find people willing to buy it off of me. The collection itself (and some books) are worth hundreds of dollars so I would much prefer to sell them than burn them, plus there is a huge taboo against burning books so I am averse to it however wicked I view their contents nowadays.


----------



## ResidentHousepet (Jun 3, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> I've gotten quite competent at audio engineering over the past decade and while everybody likes music, nobody anywhere wants to hear "you know, the interesting thing about mix bus compression is..."


I had a similar thing except it was about spacial audio in music production. I get ya.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Jun 3, 2022)

CommissarPutdown said:


> Games these days feel like an oversaturated market


Yeah, it seems like 10-15 years ago people were more enthusiastic, but now that Unity, UE and other tools made game dev more accessible, it stopped being something special, so they became uninterested.
Or maybe my circle changed. Or maybe we all grew up.


Arietis said:


> Friend.
> I'm guilty of talking about my shit a lot, but I'm also genuinely interested when someone spergs up about their passion projects. I consider that positive autism (as long as we are talking *real* developers and not just "idea guys") and something to be cherished. I also enjoy discussing design or implementation nuances. I love the craft.


If you meet up game devs IRL, they seem to be genuinely interested, but online it looks like everyone wants attention and feedback without giving anyone else attention and feedback.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Jun 3, 2022)

I am lucky in that I am in an environment that allows me to sperg relentlessly about defense technologies. If I worked in any other industry, I would be getting regular visits from various law enforcement agencies.

_
The interests I have that I can't seem to find anybody to talk about with are a lot of historical topics, I have a broad taste, but small wars and revolutions hold a special place in my heart. But there are very few people who can talk about anything other than very surface level details of WWII. 

I like people watching and sociology. People really don't like knowing their behavior is far more predictable than they think it is. People stereotype themselves, and are shocked whenever you talk about how they are doing that. I find it all fascinating. 

Aside from that, there is the usual, lolcows, politics, and religion.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 3, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> I have a very extensive and pretty rare collection of Occult Books (spellbooks, ritual manuals, pagan prayerbooks, scans of alchemical manuscripts from the middle ages, etc.) back from when I used to practice alot of that stuff.
> 
> I can't exactly bring my copy of The Corpus Hermeticum or The Gospel of The Prophet Mani into a pawn shop to get rid of it, however- so I've been trying to find people willing to buy it off of me. The collection itself (and some books) are worth hundreds of dollars so I would much prefer to sell them than burn them, plus there is a huge taboo against burning books so I am averse to it however wicked I view their contents nowadays.


list it on ebay or something


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jun 3, 2022)

Nearly all of them. Then again, people here only care about football.


----------



## The Fraggle Queen (Jun 3, 2022)

deerPropaganda said:


> Jeffrey Dahmer, Ed Kemper, the Toy Box Killer, BTK, and that one rich Japanese cannibal.
> 
> There's also serial rapists that I don't talk about with anyone bc woman tend not to like rape. they are Gary M. Heidnik and Shawn Grate.


Have you ever heard of a podcast called Red Handed? Two girls just talking about true crime, even some of the most fucked up cases in history. It‘s pretty fascinating, they recently dropped an episode on R. Kelly. They’ve covered Gary Heidnik, they’ve even done stuff like Sylvia Likens and Kelly Anne Bates (think British Junko Furuta-oddly enough that’s the only case they’ve refused to do).



My weird topic of choice that I can’t really talk about irl is dolls. I’ve been a doll collector since I was a kid, I started off with Barbie, Bratz, all the standard fare, then as a teenager I ended up moving into Little Apple Dolls and Living Dead Dolls (there used to be a fan club for those so I wasn’t as alone, I miss that). Living Dead Dolls ended up being the one I stuck with, and 50-something dolls and well over £1000 spent, I’m still collecting them, even with a Fragglet who will probably attempt to knock over the doll display the minute he starts crawling.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 3, 2022)

The Fraggle Queen said:


> Have you ever heard of a podcast called Red Handed? Two girls just talking about true crime,


no, I hate woman.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 3, 2022)

Trannies, glowies and assorted racist shit.


----------



## negativlad (Jun 3, 2022)

I'd really like to try lighthouse keeping for bit.
Thelema is interesting in theory even if it's just a bunch of middle aged fatties participating at this point.
I want to visit the Orkneys.

I don't care about true crime even after years of indoctrination by Unsolved Mysteries as a kid. Don't talk to me about it IRL unless your cunt is open for business.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Jun 3, 2022)

Several, starting from little kiddie games I still enjoy like Sonic.

Obviously there's also my more political side, I usual don't talk about my Conservative views to others IRL because I'm scared to lose people.


----------



## Your Favorite New Friend (Jun 3, 2022)

Alex Krycek said:


> Linguistics





DaddyDickDown said:


> Programming in Rust





SCSI said:


> Artificial intelligence (both large language model neural nets and game AI) -- No1curr about all the cool shit they can do and how best to use/improve them.





Dandelion Eyes said:


> Game development. And the simple reason for that is nobody cares. The only people who do are other game devs, but they're often more interested in telling you about their own game.


These are all really interesting to me and I had questions to ask, but this isn't the correct forum for that.


----------



## SCSI (Jun 3, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> I've gotten quite competent at audio engineering over the past decade and while everybody likes music, nobody anywhere wants to hear "you know, the interesting thing about mix bus compression is..."



My modular synthesizer and I say hello. 



♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> I have a very extensive and pretty rare collection of Occult Books (spellbooks, ritual manuals, pagan prayerbooks, scans of alchemical manuscripts from the middle ages, etc.) back from when I used to practice alot of that stuff.
> 
> I can't exactly bring my copy of The Corpus Hermeticum or The Gospel of The Prophet Mani into a pawn shop to get rid of it, however- so I've been trying to find people willing to buy it off of me. The collection itself (and some books) are worth hundreds of dollars so I would much prefer to sell them than burn them, plus there is a huge taboo against burning books so I am averse to it however wicked I view their contents nowadays.





Spoiler: Rare Book Dealing Sperging



Anything that's uncommon or antique, you could try listing on Abebooks, if you're not in a hurry to get them out the door and are willing to spend some time accurately grading their condition and writing up a good listing.  Speaking from a buyer's perspective, that's my first stop when I'm looking to expand my library with antiques, though mind the robo-priced listings -- some dealers are lazy and bot their prices, and I see a lot of spirals between bots that result in listings getting retard priced ($5000 for some random shit from 1905?  Lol, lmao.), so you may need to do some digging to figure out what a realistic price might be.  Uncommon but not antique, or if you're in a hurry, eBay or even Amazon Marketplace may work.  (I avoid eBay for most antique books (i.e. anything older than about 1880) these days usually, unless I spot an experienced seller with a good rep.)  There used to be some smaller rare book marketplaces online, but most of those are long dead, unfortunately.  If you've got anything *very* rare, you could try checking in with a local rare book dealer to see if they'd buy it/sell it on consignment for you, or local art and antiquities auction house and seeing if they'd handle it -- there are a lot of regional dealers out there that will handle interesting things that fall below the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ level the huge names like Sotheby's handles.

For the scanned stuff, depending on the quality of the imaging and rarity, if it can't be found floating around online readily, it'll be harder but you might be able to get buyers.  I know there's some unobtanium stuff out there I'd pay for good enough scans of, if it meant avoiding the ballache of flying somewhere and jumping through hoops to access restricted special collections (mainly manuscripts -- commercially-produced facsimiles have an obnoxious tendency to be ultra-deluxe limited edition art pieces and absurdly expensive).

(You may have guessed that rare/antique books might be another one of those subjects I love and can't sperg about in meatspace.)





Your Favorite New Friend said:


> These are all really interesting to me and I had questions to ask, but this isn't the correct forum for that.



Unless what you want to know involves PII, you could try spinning up a thread in General Discussion or Internet & Technology, and pinging the people you want to hear from in your OP.  Dunno about the other Farmers you highlighted, but I'd drop by and sperg, if the questions were ones I could say something useful in response to.  I'd at least try to aim you at some resources you might find interesting.


----------



## Lunete (Jun 3, 2022)

I'll admit, I do like a good true crime documentary from time to time. But it's mostly the investigations that I find interesting. Especially if they involve media frenzies, stupid decisions from the police, or some sort of corruption or coverup.

I also like to sperg about ghost towns. Especially if they were abandoned under bizarre circumstances like Centralia or Boston, OH.


----------



## Xarpho (Jun 3, 2022)

Mostly autistic bullshit that has a niche. I can't discuss it here because I actually have a site that showcases said autistic bullshit and I don't want my Kiwi Farms profile linked to the rest of my Internet shit.

I haven't said anything horrific or am a particularly high target but there are so many bad people crawling around the site that I can't take that risk.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 3, 2022)

Troons.  I have to be really careful because I have a tendency to rant about them irl.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 3, 2022)

Guns, anime, and Kiwi Farms.


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (Jun 3, 2022)

kiwifarms.net


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 3, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> the hyper autistic video games i enjoy, like factorio
> also politics because that would get me thrown in prison


I like those factory games too. I was going to bring them up in a conversation once, but in my head they sound too fucking weird lol


----------



## DeeDee Megadoodoo (Jun 3, 2022)

Black lesbo washing. Five years ago black lesbians were the Orc Rogues of real life. Total unicorn combo. Now half the shows on tv have black lesbian leads who are all indistinguishable, boring cliches, and no one talks about it.


----------



## Niobium (Jun 3, 2022)

- Mass shootings (especially Columbine)
- Old ass ThinkPads
- Cheap Casio watches
- Coins


----------



## Non-breath oblige (Jun 3, 2022)

Anything not Democrats good, whitey, GOP, Trump and billionaires bad.

And everything about this site.


----------



## millais (Jun 3, 2022)

I am a pretty devoted Boerphile (or Weeaboer, if you will), to the point of spending money on collecting Afrikaner and Boer Republican historical memorabilia/artifacts, rare books/maps, flags, and amassing a pretty decent library of obscure memoirs, academic texts, and the like. Zero interest in Rhodesia or Anglophone South Africa, though, except where it impacts on Boer and Afrikaner culture and history.

If normies press me on my interest in the region or my collection of artifacts, I just tell them that I admire the language and culture of this Dutch-speaking ethnic minority in South Africa. 

No need to frighten normies with any reference to Afrikaners or European colonization or white settlers or apartheid. If I'm feeling really adventurous, I might mention that the language of these Dutch-speakers has diverged enough from European Dutch to be codified into a new language called Afrikaans, which was carefully cultivated and nurtured into a living language suitable for commerce, academia, and science so that the Dutch-speakers wouldn't be swallowed up by the Anglophones.

I have only ever met one normie who expressed more than a surface level interest in my Boerphilia due to her former boss/sugar-daddy being a proud Afrikaner emigrant who collected antique Boer War rifles, but she turned out to be a BPD psycho bitch, so it probably wasn't even a genuine mutual interest.


----------



## Table Country (Jun 3, 2022)

Just don't talk to people in public. You don't have to worry about talking about your weird interests in the isolation of your own fortified bunker.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 3, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> In terms of what I can actually talk about IRL but very few people are interested, that would be my interest in physics and the other natural sciences, math, engineering, computer science and technology and the anthopological aspects of them. The history of these fields are incredibly deep and full of drama, comedy and breakthroughs that make more sense when you look into how they were inspired. My favorite era to research is the age of medieval scientists like Roger Bacon, Robert Groteste and Nicol Orseme and the period from the mid 1800s to modern day since these eras were MASSIVE paradigm shifts in the realm of physics and math and control theory in the latter case. These periods of time, along with Newton/Leibniz's era to that of Laplace/Lagrange/Cauchy/Galois are the basis of all the technical knowledge we have today. Plus, looking at mathematics from antiquity along with physicsl theories from that era is kinda cool.Same thing goes for vidya too, especially the technical aspects of how the engine works. I just like how far we progressed as a species from rubbing sticks together to make fire to what we have now, not to mention how beautiful and ordely nature is despite how chatotic it may seem. It almost inspires a sense of religion in me.
> 
> In terms of what I probably shouldn't talk about but do anyways (if I frankly don't give a shit about the banal topic people are talking about)? I talk about weird anime, manga and games like Bobobobobobobo and Drakengaard and Japanese gravure models like Agnes Lum and Agnes Chan becuase why the fuck not? Granted, if I like the person in question, I work with them ona larger project or the conversation is in the previous camp, I can control my sperging and keep relatively on topic with tangents that are still socially acceptable. I don't want to scare them off unnecessarily, I will give pretty blatant cues that I don't care what they are talking about if none if the above is true. For fucks sake this is my personal wallpaper for my phone and desktop (when I am not at with friends, family, work or school):
> 
> ...


"Oh no, I can't talk about Japanese porn with muh evil normies. Society is oppressing me "
stfu nigga


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 3, 2022)

It really depends whom I'm talking to, how much I power level or talk about things. I autismo level love, cars and guns. I collect both. I just learned how to fly and it's becoming a passion, I have been SCUBA diving for 20 years now etc... 

I also am on this site for a reason lol.

So really I don't talk to my liberal grandma about the new AK I just got, or Chris Chan. It just comes down to feeling people out and seeing in passing how much if at all they can handle things. If you feel someone might be into lolcows, ask them to watch Grey Gardens and if they find it interesting, then you can sneak em in.

Lots of stuff too is just gotta hide some of power level, everyone at my job knows I hunt and own fire arms, no one has a clue how many or how tismo I am about it.

While some things are taboo it's really how you present them and who you do it too.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 4, 2022)

Bassomatic said:


> So really I don't talk to my liberal grandma about the new AK I just got


Shoot her with it, for the lulz


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 4, 2022)

Unarmed Gunman said:


> The mysterious origins of the Basque language and people. There is no consensus on where they came from, since the typical telltale signs of migration pattern are absent both genetically and linguistically. Nobody seems to really care though. Also, why are there so many of them in Northern Bumfuck Nevada?


Tell me more.


MAPK phosphatase said:


> Why me, my family, and much of my community migrated from northern Spain to Nevada
> Civil engineering, specifically underground structures/tunnels etc.
> Nuclear engineering
> Tesseracts and alternate dimensions
> ...


I wanna know things. 


David Brown said:


> Blood Meridian, Moby-Dick; or, The Whale, and Infinite Jest among other books. I am a /lit/tard.
> I'm a nutjob conspiracy theorist (only the ones with documentation and evidence though), also, basically this:
> View attachment 3349087
> 
> ...






Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> Gardening, lots of outdoor stuff, I keep bees, garden, spend a lot of time innawoods identifying plants and fungi. Trying to learn something about them. I also collect nuts and seeds and grow trees. I  love growing all kinds of vegetables and flowers. I'm always trying to learn something new and improve. Problem is all of my friends are more into indoor hobbies and whenever I try and talk about what I'm growing or what I learned I can see their eyes glaze over. I even had one guy at my local game store accuse me of lying when I tried to talk about my garden and all the stuff I do outside. Cause apparently you can't be into ttrpgs and go outside a lot.


I feel you. I can't brag about my garden spiders because no one cares.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 4, 2022)

Not that they’re degenerate interests I’d be ashamed talking about, just don’t know anyone interested enough to sperg about them with. 

Horror movies/books being one of the big ones. The people I know either hate horror, or they only like the basic bitch Mongoloid horror coming out now.


----------



## veri (Jun 4, 2022)

-lolcows
-computer stuff
-technology related laws
-cryptocurrency
-theories and conversations about social phenomenons (ex. troons and how the internet has impacted society)
-internet dramas and stuff like that

i wish i knew people irl to be autistic with!


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 4, 2022)

Well, I told a coworker/colleague (whichever you prefer, same thing) that I'd be interested in writing a paper on American concubinage, but who would want to tell a woman, "yeah, I wrote a whole research paper on sex slaves"?

Edit: (Even worse yet, a Black woman as a White man.)



Spoiler: The story there



I asked a professor once if there was a market in sex slaves and he said they were, it was called the "fancy trade." The more I learned about this, there were tons of slaves in the United States that were primarily White, due to 1-drop rule Whites breeding with slaves over generations created women that no modern person would call anything but White, but were fully legally Black and so admissable as slaves. One Vice President, Richard Mentor Johnson, had a concubine that was an octoroon, only 1/8 Black, and it was a big controversy in its day. White slaves is something completely ignored by popular memory (people talk about the fantasy "Irish slaves" but not the actual White slaves that were just Black by technicality) and fancies are something I think everybody kind of assumes exist but its too impolite to bring up.

Allegedly, lighter fancies sold for a lot more, so just off that alone you have topics related to things like how changing the race changed the price of a fancy. Obviously most fancies were just Black or mulatto, and they were largely sold in libertine New Orleans.

Also, stuff related to different patterns of concubinage, like in the US massa was more likely to have a mistress, whereas in Russia the nobility would have large harems but the individual likelihood of being harassed was much lower, just because in Russia the nobility owned way more serfs per capita.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 4, 2022)

millais said:


> I am a pretty devoted Boerphile (or Weeaboer, if you will), to the point of spending money on collecting Afrikaner and Boer Republican historical memorabilia/artifacts, rare books/maps, flags, and amassing a pretty decent library of obscure memoirs, academic texts, and the like. Zero interest in Rhodesia or Anglophone South Africa, though, except where it impacts on Boer and Afrikaner culture and history.
> 
> If normies press me on my interest in the region or my collection of artifacts, I just tell them that I admire the language and culture of this Dutch-speaking ethnic minority in South Africa.
> 
> ...


I'm nowhere near as into Rhodesia as you are into Boers, but I do collect flags and I own a Rhodesia flag.
One day campus security came to my apartment, in college, why I don't recall, I think related to my fire alarm going off. Old man looks at Rhodesia flag and asked me about it and I could have shit bricks, this was long after the Charleston shooting. I explained to him I was a historical flag collector and had an interested in Rhodesia, the British colony that became Zimbabwe. (I had written a term paper on the Bush War.) He was contented with that, but it drilled in for me how inflammatory that, and my Spanish Falangist flag, would be with the 1-in-a-million person who recognizes it.

You know, this is like saying water is wet, but normies are often interested in history but only history that's from, like, the Canon of Things Hollywood Makes Movies About. So they'll care about ancient Egypt, Greece, and Rome (way more the latter two), Vikings, Middle Ages and Crusades, Renaissance, Colonialism, Victorian Britain, Communism, Mesoamerica, WW1 and WW2, Sengoku Jidai. They won't give a shit and aren't the least bit interested in anything outside of that bubble, no Thirty Years War, no Latin American history, no China that's not Communist or Genghis Khan related, no Byzantines, nothing at all from India, etc.

It's just odd, because there are tons of very interesting stories/cultures but it's like they consciously shut out anything that doesn't conform to an honestly pretty arbitrary list of topics you might hear about in public school, like the recognition of something gives it value.


----------



## millais (Jun 4, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I'm nowhere near as into Rhodesia as you are into Boers, but I do collect flags and I own a Rhodesia flag.
> One day campus security came to my apartment, in college, why I don't recall, I think related to my fire alarm going off. Old man looks at Rhodesia flag and asked me about it and I could have shit bricks, this was long after the Charleston shooting. I explained to him I was a historical flag collector and had an interested in Rhodesia, the British colony that became Zimbabwe. (I had written a term paper on the Bush War.) He was contented with that, but it drilled in for me how inflammatory that, and my Spanish Falangist flag, would be with the 1-in-a-million person who recognizes it.
> 
> You know, this is like saying water is wet, but normies are often interested in history but only history that's from, like, the Canon of Things Hollywood Makes Movies About. So they'll care about ancient Egypt, Greece, and Rome (way more the latter two), Vikings, Middle Ages and Crusades, Renaissance, Colonialism, Victorian Britain, Communism, Mesoamerica, WW1 and WW2, Sengoku Jidai. They won't give a shit and aren't the least bit interested in anything outside of that bubble, no Thirty Years War, no Latin American history, no China that's not Communist or Genghis Khan related, no Byzantines, nothing at all from India, etc.
> ...


I live dangerously with the flags. I flew a Boer Vierkleur at my workplace for most of last year, and I currently wear a homemade Vierkleur on my hat and a homemade Oranje-Blanje-Blou flag patch and a homemade Orange-White-Blue-Green Vryheidvlag cockade and armband on my jacket.

For the past couple months, I had been flying the Stars and Bars (the first iteration with just 7 stars, that flew over all the heady victories of '61 and '62) from atop some heavy machinery at my workplace, but after 2 different people questioned me about it, I took it down and have now hung it up in my office instead. One old lady didn't mind at all but was extremely worried it would trigger some hypothetical libs into doing something violent if they recognized it, and the other lady took real offense but I had developed enough goodwill with her over the past few years to smooth it over with a quick explanation of my interest in the war, to the point of picking up a souvenir flag from the local museum and reading a good number of memoirs and the Shelby Foote trilogy.

Better I took it down anyway as the fly edge of the flag is starting to fray pretty bad and it wouldn't have survive more than another 2-3 months outdoors.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jun 4, 2022)

Yeah. Too many things! I've made peace with the fact I'm a social misfit a long time ago, but it can still feel alienating and even frustrating. Hardly anyone I know shares my love for sculpting, writing, drawing, reading, and cooking. As far as reading goes, they either don't read at all or they only read what's on the best seller list. As far as cooking goes, they don't like to try foreign or experimental recipes like I do. They also don't like cooking for fun.

On top of that, I have a lot of weird niche interests that never cross most people's minds. There's no one outside my family that I can talk about Internet stuff with. I can't talk to them about other topics I love either, like history, philosophy, animation, movies, video games, comics, and keeping a dream journal. I know I'll get shit for that last one, but whatever!

I accept that all the normies in my life are who they are. They'll like what they like and that's okay. At least I can talk to my family about this stuff. Online, I always have Kiwifarms and 4chan!


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 4, 2022)

Niobium said:


> Mass shootings (especially Columbine


Nice.


The Curmudgeon said:


> I accept that all the normies in my life are who they are. They'll like what they like and that's okay. At least I can talk to my family about this stuff.


If I had more testosterone I would have comitted a mass shooting.


----------



## Womanhater69 (Jun 4, 2022)

I've talked to people about it, but I can't functionally find someone that knows about traditional archery, bowyery and its mechanics.
Most of the time I end up speaking in the void, because they don't understand it or don't ask questions. Now I just hush up about it.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jun 4, 2022)

deerPropaganda said:


> If I had more testosterone I would have comitted a mass shooting.


Nah. I don't want anyone to get hurt or die.

These days I look at it the way Carl does on phyiscal fitness:






Like he said, you do what you like to do and I'll do what I like to do.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 4, 2022)

The Curmudgeon said:


> Nah. I don't want anyone to get hurt or die.
> 
> These days I look at it the way Carl does on phyiscal fitness:
> 
> ...


What do you do if they find out what you like and don't like you? Like they actively harass you over it. This is in relation to my openess about Chris chan.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 4, 2022)

millais said:


> I live dangerously with the flags. I flew a Boer Vierkleur at my workplace for most of last year, and I currently wear a homemade Vierkleur on my hat and a homemade Oranje-Blanje-Blou flag patch and a homemade Orange-White-Blue-Green Vryheidvlag cockade and armband on my jacket.
> 
> For the past couple months, I had been flying the Stars and Bars (the first iteration with just 7 stars, that flew over all the heady victories of '61 and '62) from atop some heavy machinery at my workplace, but after 2 different people questioned me about it, I took it down and have now hung it up in my office instead. One old lady didn't mind at all but was extremely worried it would trigger some hypothetical libs into doing something violent if they recognized it, and the other lady took real offense but I had developed enough goodwill with her over the past few years to smooth it over with a quick explanation of my interest in the war, to the point of picking up a souvenir flag from the local museum and reading a good number of memoirs and the Shelby Foote trilogy.
> 
> Better I took it down anyway as the fly edge of the flag is starting to fray pretty bad and it wouldn't have survive more than another 2-3 months outdoors.


If it’s not offensive to your sensibilities, fly it with a Union flag opposed to it. I used to fly an Army of Tennessee flag out of retarded libertarian Neo-Confederate sentiment, then out of spiteful fuck you sentiment, and finally took it down and have felt better ever since. But a Union vs Confederacy motif would be nice. (Have also though of getting Russia and doing Ukraine vs Russia that way, I already have Ukraine).


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 4, 2022)

By the way, I have come to realize that advancing yourself socially by doing interesting things is a complete lie, unless you interpret interesting as meaning popular/glamorous. Like, people will be interested in talking about you going rock climbing, say, but not your violin. Most people don’t even “do” anything.

You just wander into people occasionally who like things you like.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 4, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> You just wander into people occasionally who like things you like.


Not in my experience. Though, I think all of my interests are nich and internet based.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jun 4, 2022)

deerPropaganda said:


> What do you do if they find out what you like and don't like you? Like they activity harass you over it. This is in relation to my openess about Chris chan.


If they're going to be weird about it, then I guess there is going to be legal trouble. Generally, I keep to myself and don't talk too much about the stuff I like since I know most people don't share my interests anyway. I just accept they don't like me and move on.


----------



## tiefling (Jun 4, 2022)

I’ve got a few:
•vtubers: I don’t feel comfortable trying to explain why I find womanchildren with facerigs being terrible at games entertaining.

•bugs: I think they’re neat, but they’re bugs so people hate them by default. 

TTRPGS: outside of my playgroup I don’t talk about them because people just don’t understand.


----------



## millais (Jun 4, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> If it’s not offensive to your sensibilities, fly it with a Union flag opposed to it. I used to fly an Army of Tennessee flag out of retarded libertarian Neo-Confederate sentiment, then out of spiteful fuck you sentiment, and finally took it down and have felt better ever since. But a Union vs Confederacy motif would be nice. (Have also though of getting Russia and doing Ukraine vs Russia that way, I already have Ukraine).


The Union flag aesthetic is weak. The CSA flag aesthetic is pretty kino in comparison.

A week before the Russian annexation of the DNR and LNR, I was in the middle of fashioning a blue and yellow hatband since back then everyone had forgotten about the War in Donbas, and the Ukrops were still being tarred by the MSM as Banderite fascists, but then the current war started and the Ukrops started looking pretty lame after getting the globohomo whitewash treatment.


----------



## stares at error messages (Jun 4, 2022)

Suicide
American empire
How people who immigrate to the USA think that it's a pain to go egg picking in the morning. And then Americans pay to go on vacation where they can go egg picking early in the morning.
How people love themselves for no reason irrationally.
How gay everything is.
How stupid people are.
How entertainment products don't make you happy, but you supposed to keep buying them anyway for some reason.
How Autism is conflated with savant syndrome.
How it's better to be disconnected as a savant rather then disconnected because you have been tortured by retards all your life.
Most literature is about metal illness, but people don't notice this.
How people ask open ended question but don't want genuine responses but also don't make the questions multiple choice.
How people ascribe natral processes to other races and time period but don't ascribe the same natral propreties to their own lives, society, or thinking.
How this is all to gay and boring to be a simulation.
How trannies are ruining porn for normal people.
How Europeans are overly trusting to a fault.
Is that what you had in mind?

Edit:
16. How people think banning guns is a good thing, but on the other side of this you are making it easy for people to be victims of home invasions and other crimes and some how banning guns isn't seen as a reasonable threat to personal safety from being home invation or held up at knife point.


----------



## stares at error messages (Jun 4, 2022)

独人13 said:


> I got my own cult.


Tell me more. How did you start it? Do you have tax exempt status? Is Exempt status entity allowed to won other enitites and is the tax exempt status inherited? How often do you have to minister to you members; does this effect you tax exempt status?


----------



## stares at error messages (Jun 4, 2022)

urr13 account said:


> Half the women I know watch documentaries about serial killers and messed up sex crimes, maybe hit up a tupperware party or go to a lamaze class I'm sure you'll meet plenty of other ladies to talk about serial killers and sex crimes with.


Answering why special victims unit still on after 12+ seasons.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 4, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> but I can go my whole life without being racist or offensive, so that isn't a problem


God I wish that were me


----------



## Jazario (Jun 4, 2022)

Exploitation films. Can't really go on about Irreversible having a dog shit rape scene that is over exaggerated. That or Digimon.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Jun 4, 2022)

Your Favorite New Friend said:


> These are all really interesting to me and I had questions to ask, but this isn't the correct forum for that.


You can message me if you have a rust question, I will see if I can answer it.


----------



## CyberGoyim (Jun 4, 2022)

stares at error messages said:


> Tell me more. How did you start it? Do you have tax exempt status? Is Exempt status entity allowed to won other enitites and is the tax exempt status inherited? How often do you have to minister to you members; does this effect you tax exempt status?


Search "独人13" on Baidu then translate everything you got.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Jun 4, 2022)

Eroge's with dark depressing story's set in a dystopian society which condone slavery.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jun 4, 2022)

Yeah I guess.
Jews and feds, trannies and the woke gang,  how suicide is the last freedom of the western man. The normal stuff.

Also I really like knives and all the different mechanisms you can put in a folding knife, as well as the crazy amount of different steels we've got today. Most people around here can appreciate a good knife for fishing/hunting/kitchening, but it stops there.

Anyway I've stopped talking about all of those things. It does come out when I'm drunk though.

ETA:
I also find mental illnesses really interesting, the more fucked the better, but people don't like talking about them.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Jun 4, 2022)

Man there's things I can't even talk about on here


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 4, 2022)

Jazario said:


> Exploitation films. Can't really go on about Irreversible having a dog shit rape scene that is over exaggerated. That or Digimon.


Same. Just the exploitation films, digimon is gay.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 4, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> Man there's things I can't even talk about on here


Like?


----------



## Wormy (Jun 4, 2022)

At least vidya games are more acceptable mainstream now, so I can do that, but otherwise...

-Tabletop gaming
-Serial killer lore
-Historical atrocity lore
-Various niche historical phenomenon (example: The youth culture gangs of  1960's England, the cocaine wars of Miami, ect...)
-Serious talk about the occult and demonology
-Niche genre movies


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 4, 2022)

Robert w'E'd Leef said:


> i play the minstrel banjo, a type of archaic giant fretless banjo that was used in minstrel shows


Do you sing minstrelsy?

It's a great art form that's also radioactive to anybody not really into that sort of thing already.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jun 4, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Tell me more.
> 
> I wanna know things.
> 
> ...


I love spiders especially yellow garden spiders we get a lot in the fall. Not to mention spiny orb weavers I find in the woods. I get excited finding lots of other bugs especially beetles. but like you said no one cares.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Jun 4, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Do you sing minstrelsy?
> 
> It's a great art form that's also radioactive to anybody not really into that sort of thing already.


Yeah, I also play the bones. And I completely agree.


----------



## Haramburger (Jun 4, 2022)

> Do you have any interests you can't talk about IRL?​


​
Pretty much the main reason anyone joins a forum. The archiving and being able to reference older posts/stances/etc. is just sprinkles on top.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Jun 4, 2022)

Everything. i learned in life that by talking about your real shit gunks things up instead of being the social lubricant is was meant to be. i think this is because after a century of bullshit people generally don't want to use their brains during their daily lives and are grinding away to get back to whatever their habit is. having different opinions or hobbies just ends up being another thing for people to hate you over.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jun 5, 2022)

I do study the lives of horrorcows, and the history of cults and extremist political parties.

But not because I idolize such people or organizations, but because I'm interested in figuring out how to stop anything like that in the future.

And it's not necessarily something I keep completely secret either, when I was a kid, my parents actually bought me a documentary DVD about German people who bravely opposed the nazi party and got executed for it.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 5, 2022)

I got 'lucky' in that my mom is also fascinated by serial killers and stuff so we can straight up what Investigation Discovery. That said she really hates it when I express my opinions about the racism.

Yes, I consider racism an interest and a hobby.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jun 5, 2022)

All the lolcow stuff.


----------



## Iamtheknifechampion (Jun 5, 2022)

Internet stuff and politics, I usually just avoid discussing anything related with those two.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 5, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> Man there's things I can't even talk about on here


You might want to see someone about that....


----------



## Quack_Quack (Jun 5, 2022)

Holocaust - not the just the Jew bad thing, but the whole socio-political, cultural demises that led to that point, including medieval views on Judaism and Jews
British history from Wars of the Roses up until the Jacobean period - again monarchical, socio-political, cultural, linguistic conventions and changes 
Reading weird romance books


----------



## Overcast (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm usually hesitant to bring up video games, anime and manga unless the person I was talking to happened to be into that stuff as well. Granted, that stuff has become more socially acceptable with people than it has in the past, but still, it's easy to get painted a certain way by certain people. Hell, I find myself doing that whenever I see someone wearing a video game shirt in real life.

Also stuff that's discussed on here. Like Chris Chan, lolcows, trannies ect.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 6, 2022)

Sex clubs. I like to WATCH.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 6, 2022)

Funny enough and I've stupidly PLed enough, I am an econ geek by trade, and holy fuck I can't talk about it. 

People need to put their right/left spin on it, it drives me insane AF. So I tend to ignore my education and just let people spew memes from normie tv.

I also hate homosexuals so bad it's not even funny and I wasn't even touched by a faggot. But I know how many kids are I am ok with killing all gays and giving up the ONE Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## Det. Sipovich (Jun 6, 2022)

Wargaming. Most people just don't respect my right to play with little plastic soldiers in my 40ties.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 6, 2022)

Det. Sipovich said:


> Wargaming. Most people just don't respect my right to play with little plastic soldiers in my 40ties.


Maybe try paying taxes, instead. Then people will probably respect you a little more


----------



## Det. Sipovich (Jun 6, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Maybe try paying taxes, instead. Then people will probably respect you a little more


Nice try government, I'm not falling for your tricks ever again!


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 6, 2022)

millais said:


> The Union flag aesthetic is weak. The CSA flag aesthetic is pretty kino in comparison.
> 
> A week before the Russian annexation of the DNR and LNR, I was in the middle of fashioning a blue and yellow hatband since back then everyone had forgotten about the War in Donbas, and the Ukrops were still being tarred by the MSM as Banderite fascists, but then the current war started and the Ukrops started looking pretty lame after getting the globohomo whitewash treatment.






Do you know what this thing is?
I thought it looked really good, but I've been searching and despite tons of people selling them as "Union flags" I can't find a single source saying what it officially is. Just a Hollywood creation? There's a few unit flags that are similar.
It's sexy as hell but I don't know as it's worth putting up something that's not real. Closest that comes to it is a specific New Jersey regimental flag that has a big star in the middle.


Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> I do study the lives of horrorcows, and the history of cults and extremist political parties.
> 
> But not because I idolize such people or organizations, but because I'm interested in figuring out how to stop anything like that in the future.
> 
> And it's not necessarily something I keep completely secret either, when I was a kid, my parents actually bought me a documentary DVD about German people who bravely opposed the nazi party and got executed for it.


That's how I am with mass shooters. Not exactly active study, but I know way more than the average person (probably no better than the average person).


----------



## stares at error messages (Jun 6, 2022)

独人13 said:


> Search "独人13" on Baidu then translate everything you got.


I was just going to give people a form to print out and sign, swearing that they are a member of my cult, and tell them to send the form and 20 dollars to a PO box.


----------



## Table Country (Dec 10, 2022)

My autistic fantasy/sci-fi worldbuilding.


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 12, 2022)

Insects
Kiwifarms


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Dec 12, 2022)

The books I’m into, as soon as I begin to describe “Dungeon crawler Carl” or “Expeditionary Force” I lose ‘em.

“Ok, so there’s this super intelligent beer can who sounds like an evil Frasier Crane…”


----------



## anliteralidiot (Dec 12, 2022)

I talk about most interests with my husband, to an extent, but only surface-level. 

Lolcows. My husband is a Sonic fan, so he knows about CWC. But I like weirder cows.

Videogame sheet music. I have an autistic need to produce it and collect it. Especially the official books, or examining midi files.


----------



## Airbrushed Van Art (Dec 12, 2022)

There are very few people outside of the internet with whom I can converse about my favorite Death / Black / Doom / Extreme metal bands.

Some I can’t even talk about online! *Watain*, for example, who allegedly had a full-on Nazi member a few years back. Can’t tell people I like them.


----------



## skjora (Dec 12, 2022)

Spaceflight and weird kinds of rocket and jet motors. Rotating detonation engines and nuclear salt-water rockets are the sickest shit.


----------



## Troon_Patrol (Dec 12, 2022)

Discussing the mental illness that is troonism, ufo theories, gun stuff is very frowned upon where I live.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 12, 2022)

I would say there is very little I would never talk about n real life with my lady or a very close, vetted friend. It is all about security clearance. There are many things I do not talk about, either so as not to burden people or because most people do not get "security clearance."


----------



## Raul Bloodworth (Dec 12, 2022)

i know it's been said a fair bit but being here with y'all <3


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 12, 2022)

Tabletop pen and paper games.

Couldn't back in the day because admitting to playing D&D or WoD was seen as admitting to being a giant loser, basement dweller, permavirgin ect...

Can't now because the games have become infested with turbofags and leftist insanity and I don't want to be associated with those people who ruined the games.


----------



## WelperHelper99 (Dec 12, 2022)

Anime and manga, especially the darker/raunchier ones if I'm not with trusted friends. Also Kiwi Farms in general, Chris Chan specifically. He... I've only shared with a few, and not very well, due to the dark turn of the subject matter and the extreme volume of history.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 12, 2022)

I think I've mentioned this here before, but I'm really fascinated by the early history and theology of the Latter-day Saint movement and Joseph Smith. I'm not, nor have I ever been Mormon, but I've read just about everything there is to read on the subject over the last decade or so and keep up with the work of the handful of scholars that are out there. It's just a fascinating area of American history. 

I can't talk about it IRL because there isn't really anywhere to do so. There might be a forum or two out there that I'm not aware of, but 95% of the discussion around Mormonism online these days is about the modern church which doesn't interest me much. The mainstream discussion of the issues surrounding Smith and the creation of the BoM really peaked like 10 or 15 years ago and anyone still talking about it on platforms like Reddit and YouTube are basically beating a dead horse at this point. 

My parents are weirded out by it, so I try to hide my power level around them. Unironically have been thinking about taking a Mormonism road trip between upstate New York and Salt Lake and visiting all of the historical sites.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Dec 13, 2022)

- Anime and Manga, if I happen to find somebody out there who is interested I run for the hills. I hate the average A&M fan nowadays.
- Social Sciences & Humanities - You _can't _discuss anything in this realm in public. You are given a scripted conversation to make you feel like you can, but you can't.  Even with the officially approved disclaimers, shibboleths and scripts you are entering a mine field.
- Similarly, Religion.
- Conspiracy Theories: The moon is an hologram is funny, WEF at war with humanity is not. One of those is real, one of those is not. It doesn't really matter.
- Serial Killers, Lolcows, Celebrity Gossip


----------



## Shardy Hernandez (Dec 13, 2022)

Video editing is probably the closest thing I have to a hobby. It's not even that I'm too embarrassed to talk about it with friends/co-workers, I just know no one cares enough to hear about it. And fuck talking to other "creative types". They're some of the most insufferable faggots you'll ever have the displeasure of speaking to.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 13, 2022)

It's impossible to explain to someone about Kiwifarms without them jumping to a misconception created by a smear campaign or quickly searching up only to find wikipedia's new definition of this place.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Dec 13, 2022)

Nuclear energy and nuclear weapons.  I'm just fascinated by how the whole process of both of these things works.  I don't know anyone IRL who is interested in this stuff, it's kind of an odd niche.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Dec 13, 2022)

I have a lot of niche interests people wouldn't get, but I think the most controversial one, something I wouldn't feel comfortable talking about IRL except with a tiny, TINY amount of people is that I like to read about dictators and war crimes as a hobby, though mostly the former. I avoid talking about this with most people because they would most likely get the wrong idea very quickly.


----------



## Yttrium (Dec 14, 2022)

Nuclear energy and the history of nuclear power development. If allowed to talk on the subject, I could go on for hours and have often been told to kindly cease my malfunction. 
Ever think about which microorganisms can withstand radiation levels the worst affected sites of Chernobyl? 
Thank you, I'll be here until they try to shut us down again.


----------



## marvlouslie (Dec 14, 2022)

About how fucking stupid defending Ukraine is, and how hypocritical our own government is. We can't have Ukraine's sovereignty invaded and violated, but ours? Oh, ours is open for business. Ukraine joining NATO would gain us literally NOTHING but piss off Russia. Ukraine isn't a democracy. Ukraine is a dictatorship, but try explaining it to mouth breathers gets you labeled as an "Agent of Putin".


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Dec 14, 2022)

Honestly, with most of my interests I can only really discuss them with one or two people IRL. Otherwise people either don't give a shit or mock me to the point I won't mention it around them.

I really like true crime, especially that pertaining to female killers. Most of my family has always bitched about how I am rotting my brain with violent garbage or joking while I'm watching them that I'm learning how to kill them in their sleep by watching these shows, so I just never watch them with other people. I never gave them shit while they watched Disney Channel or Hallmark movies. I probably should've. Most true crime fans also tend to be quite nuts (Stephanie Cianfriglia is an extreme example).

Trashy TV in general. I have a couple friends and my partner where I can watch and laugh at this shit with, but same deal. My fiancee actually got very offended when my mom "warned" her after they first met about how I've been watching daytime talk show garbage since elementary school, when the likes of Povich and Jerry Springer would come on right after Pokemon. Considering how much I studied in school, maybe I want to laugh at lie detector shows and Judge Judy verbally tear apart a scammer between hours of homework?

Bande desinee outside of Europe

Donald Duck outside of Europe 

McDonald's. Its history, marketing (especially the gaffes and scandals), and localized offerings fascinate me. McDonald's also used to have a lot more unique buildings and varied interior decor compared to other fast food joints (e.g. that UFO at Roswell, McBarge, full blown Cabbage Patch Kid doll dioramas at the location by where Cabbage Patch Kids were created).  But it's also so "lol fat" that I don't like talking about it in person. Or even online, really.

I'm not as big into anime and manga as I was as a teen, but it sucks that I don't really have anyone outside of my partner or a couple old friends to discuss my old favorites with. Not to mention most otaku nowadays are trannies that are somehow bigger deviants than the otaku I went to school with. I have not been to a convention in years and I'm (mostly) fine with that. 

Nail polish. Not just brands and colors but also the making of it, hand care, nail anatomy, etc. The few people that ask basically nope out once I sperg or are like "k"


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Dec 14, 2022)

Ewan McGregor said:


> - Serial Killers, Lolcows, Celebrity Gossip


Get to know some women that are older than 35, they're really into that shit and they've become my outlet.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 17, 2022)

ForgedBlades said:


> I think I've mentioned this here before, but I'm really fascinated by the early history and theology of the Latter-day Saint movement and Joseph Smith. I'm not, nor have I ever been Mormon, but I've read just about everything there is to read on the subject over the last decade or so and keep up with the work of the handful of scholars that are out there. It's just a fascinating area of American history.
> 
> I can't talk about it IRL because there isn't really anywhere to do so. There might be a forum or two out there that I'm not aware of, but 95% of the discussion around Mormonism online these days is about the modern church which doesn't interest me much. The mainstream discussion of the issues surrounding Smith and the creation of the BoM really peaked like 10 or 15 years ago and anyone still talking about it on platforms like Reddit and YouTube are basically beating a dead horse at this point.
> 
> My parents are weirded out by it, so I try to hide my power level around them. Unironically have been thinking about taking a Mormonism road trip between upstate New York and Salt Lake and visiting all of the historical sites.


I'm a big Mormon fan too and would join you on your road trip. 1800s Mormonism is badass.
Mormonism, American Indians, and the Old South are the three things I autistically fixate on more than anything else.


----------



## alpha889boba (Dec 17, 2022)

Mapping political networks, history of social phenomenons like troons, data analysis of government money. Almost everyone I try to talk to about it, their eyes glaze over.


----------



## Lone Wandering Courier (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm too terminally autistic to share an interest I can discuss irl. Last time I mentioned to a group of normies I play games, it felt awkward. And yet I was supposed to believe that gaming was mainstream and bigger than hollywood. Not even a remark from one of them mentioning that they play some casual game on their phone, just nothing.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 17, 2022)

Lone Wandering Courier said:


> I'm too terminally autistic to share an interest I can discuss irl. Last time I mentioned to a group of normies I play games, it felt awkward. And yet I was supposed to believe that gaming was mainstream and bigger than hollywood. Not even a remark from one of them mentioning that they play some casual game on their phone, just nothing.


Unless you were doing it in an autistic way, the problem is them, not you. Video gaming is so mainstream that it's like the main thing young men (I don't know that you're young, I'm just assuming because I picture everybody on Kiwi Farms as a young man) bond over.

There are some men (I know one) who seem like normalfags because they meet all those outward stereotypes but there's something off about them that it's like they don't have any interest that's not calibrated to that kind of personality. They don't feel like they're actually normal so much as they feel like they're putting on an act. This goes for other things like getting really common memes and Internet slang. In this day and age there's no excuse for someone not knowing what a "chad" is or what "based" means, for example, I overhear random dudes in places like gyms throwing around those words.

Now, which specific kind of video game, that changes things.


----------



## Lone Wandering Courier (Dec 17, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Unless you were doing it in an autistic way, the problem is them, not you. Video gaming is so mainstream that it's like the main thing young men (I don't know that you're young, I'm just assuming because I picture everybody on Kiwi Farms as a young man) bond over.


Yeah I didn't bring it up out of the blue or be autistic about it. I was just casually asked what my hobbies were.



> This goes for other things like getting really common memes and Internet slang. In this day and age there's no excuse for someone not knowing what a "chad" is or what "based" means, for example, I overhear random dudes in places like gyms throwing around those words.



Funny you bring that up. So there's a gen x'r who thinks chad is a term to describe the male version of a karen and I once tried explaining what the term actually meant and was used but I didn't get through to him. And this incorrect definition spread throughout his circle of friends.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 17, 2022)

Lone Wandering Courier said:


> Yeah I didn't bring it up out of the blue or be autistic about it. I was just casually asked what my hobbies were.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you bring that up. So there's a gen x'r who thinks chad is a term to describe the male version of a karen and I once tried explaining what the term actually meant and was used but I didn't get through to him. And this incorrect definition spread throughout his circle of friends.


For someone a bit older that makes perfect sense. My parents (Baby Boomers) automatically associate "Chad" not with some brutish jock type but with a metrosexual or even gay man. Kind of dude who'd wear a scarf. Which is what I'd imagine Karen being married to.

"Chad" is mostly just jock given a broader setting.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Dec 17, 2022)

Yeah. It's pretty hard to talk about things I care about when I have no friends who also care about those things.


----------

